
Amazon Go: Computer Vision Based Brick-and-Mortar Convenient Store - oopdas
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/amazoncom-unveils-self-driving-brick-and-mortar-convenience-store/
======
JorgeGT
So, theories? RFID labels at the exit, computer vision to track which items
you grab? Any of this coupled with tracking phone location?

The fact that they speak about "supported phones" would point to some radio /
location stuff going on.

~~~
portmanteaufu
Based on the video, it looks like you use the Amazon app to identify yourself
at the turnstile when you enter (via NFC?). The 'supported phones' bit seems
to refer to phones that can run the Amazon app. Once you're identified, the
cameras in the store can associate your image with the Amazon account that was
presented and track you around the store. Each item that you grab is added to
your virtual cart (unclear if this step is pure computer vision). The act of
walking out causes you to be billed for items placed in your cart -- the
cameras know you walked up to a turnstile, which activated. I don't believe
the phone itself is used after you first enter the store, which eliminates a
whole host of potential problems: app crashes, battery dying, losing service,
etc. That's my take, anyway.

~~~
JorgeGT
It is shown in the video that the turnstile scans a QR code presented in the
screen of the app. So if that's the only interaction (no idea!) it seems that
the phone could be replaced by an NFC card or similar "dumb" device.

